
From £0-1.5M revenue in less than three years with Ed Challinor - melissap
https://businessama.amafeed.com/ask-me-anything-about-being-the-ceo-of-the-most-popular-dental-practice-in-502575
======
kenny83
For a local business on a 2.2m city this is quite a success! wow. " I knew
nothing about business and taught myself everything I know from masterminds,
Youtube, avid reading and using SAAS products / training. We built the company
organically so I had time to learn as I went. But we made a LOT of mistakes.
Probably the most important breakthrough was gaining financial clarity in the
business and understanding the financial scorecards and how the margins and
ratios functioned. Then the second breakthrough was SEO and learning inbound
marketing." Way to go, hats off man

